# Mike Perkins - Bank Line



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi
Anyone know Mike Perkins from Bank Line in the 70's. Lived in Fowey, Cornwall. Was 2nd Mate when we lost touch.


----------



## brian harrington (Apr 3, 2013)

hi my name is brian harrington do you ever remember coming across a nav cadet called mike lee i am trying to find him after losing touch


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't know if its the same person, but I sailed with a Mike Perkins on P&O ferries at Dover, previous to that he had been in the coastguard. Nice steady guy, wife's name Pat,. Would be in his mid to late 50's now.


----------

